# Do you really need a Counselor?



## chevyman (Aug 8, 2012)

So you are on this website to try and gain knowledge/wisdom on how to deal with your wife or husband leaving you. I did the same thing for many months but did not find the answers. The answers must come within yourself. Think about it …. You know how you feel about things and you try and determine how she/he feels. But all of it fails because they don’t want to me you ½ way do they? I have been to counseling, taken medication for depression ----- none of it works trust me. Bottom line is you need to find yourself and forget about him or her. Find what makes you happy in life. I tried to make her happy but guess what it did not work. She was focused on herself not US. I made all the attempts to fix the marriage and she made no attempt to meet me ½ way. So now … I am at peace with myself ….. I don’t need her anymore after being separated for a year and half. Yes a year and a half …. I supported her through this separation.. paying her health, life, dental insurance. While she drove my car that was in my name I paid the car insurance. Call me a dumb ass I deserve it. Hoping my wife would come back to me.
Read my lips … take care of yourself no-one else you will be much better off in the long run ….


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Some people do need to guided by a safe party who has no stake in the outcome. A counselor usually provides that guidance. 

Some people are so lost in their ignorance and confusion that they need a constant supply of smacking and challenge. A counselor should provide that, but unfortunately they seldom do.

Some people just need to talk and are not good at writing about their feelings on places like TAM. A counselor's office can be the perfect place for them.

No one technically needs a car to travel 100 miles, but in a sense, they do.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but could someone tell me what IC is?
> 
> Thank you


Individual Counseling


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but could someone tell me what IC is?
> 
> Thank you


individual counseling


----------



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think counseling is a good thing. I went to counseling with my husband for a short time. I grew so much, learned so much, it was amazing! She showed me a lot. She helped me to see what was really going on. I am now going to see her for IC and I am glad. I have some things to work through to help me heal and to help me become a better, happier, more at peace person. I encourage everyone to consider IC. No matter if you get back with your husband or wife or you end up divorced, you NEED to talk to someone.


----------

